
The Gates Effective Teaching Initiative Fails to Improve Student Outcomes - pulisse
http://educationnext.org/gates-effective-teaching-initiative-fails-improve-student-outcomes/
======
headsoup
Perhaps they will start to realise that the problem is the structure of the
system and not the teachers.

It also appears the measures for outcomes are test results and graduation,
rather than students fully supported in actually pursuing genuine interests.
Or just whether the students are happy.

